# N,WALES MEET SUN 11th NOV (let me know by fri 9th)



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

Nothing going of late and itching to have a drive out with fellow TTer's and seeing as there are quite a few in my area (7 on my estate) just thought i'd test the water so to speak.

don't know the guys on my estate but could always put a flier through the door if something comes off


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

coTTsie said:


> Nothing going of late and itching to have a drive out with fellow TTer's and seeing as there are quite a few in my area (7 on my estate) just thought i'd test the water so to speak.
> 
> don't know the guys on my estate but could always put a flier through the door if something comes off


I'm up round Chester quite often at weekends so if it worked out, I'd pop along


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep, I'm not far from Chester I'd try to get along.

Dave


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I would be interested in joining you as I am sure Dani and John H would be.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

ive never organised a meet/cruise befor and have no date set but open to suggestions.

a sunday would be best!

if dani or john want to step in then feel free :wink:

we could meet up at the greyhound business park opp chester audi.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

coTTsie said:


> ive never organised a meet/cruise befor and have no date set but open to suggestions.
> 
> a sunday would be best!
> 
> ...


I organised the last NW meet to the lakes........ the main thing I found out was its best not to get lost  You need to plan your route, comfort stopping places and a meal somewhere. When I did mine I did handouts with a map and directions the run will take etc. Yep Sundays are nearly always the best days to have one. You will need to do regular updates in the events section. Good luck.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I will just post my interest in this


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Hi Cottsie,

Subject to date, count me in 

Denbigh Moors or Snowdon would be nice :?:

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

right,

had a look on the map and have a 70mile trip planned with sunday lunch but need to look into the lunch side. (bells of st mary, nr prestatyn)

get your maps out and see what you think.

START: meet @ chester greyhound business park (opposite chester audi) say 10.30 then head out at 11.15- 11.30 more than enough time for us to gather up and have a chat.

head out toward flint (over the impressive flint bridge) and follow the A548 coast road to prestatyn for (food)

after a bellyfull drive onto RHYL down the prom onto abergele. we then turn inland still on the A548 to join the A544 over the moors i think, past unpronounceable names and take a photo shoot at the Llyn reservoir for a break.

we will then join the A5 down into Llangollen (luv driving through the town) always full of tourists and would be ace with a load of TT's passing through.

finally onto wrexham and we can finish up at B&Q (start point of an earlier meet this year) or back to the greyhound park chester with a pose through chester :wink:

in total 70ish miles or 80ish back to chester.

let me know what you think, i did'n want to make it to long as people have things to do inc me 

only downside is sun 4th nov or sun 2nd & 9th dec are the only nearest dates i can arrange.

been a few years since i been to the pub in question and i'm sure they do sunday lunch but will keep you posted unless anyone else can recommend anywhere else :?

hope to see quite a few of you there all being well. com on get yer name down

pete!


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

interest so far, please copy then paste and add your name:

1, me cottsie
2, rballtt :? 
3, les :? 
4, godzilla :? 
5, dave c :? 
6, roadhog  
7, dani A3DFU :? 
8, john h :?


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

coTTsie said:


> right,
> 
> had a look on the map and have a 70mile trip planned with sunday lunch but need to look into the lunch side. (bells of st mary, nr prestatyn)
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on the date. Nov 4th "could" be a struggle but I suppose I could be persuaded! :wink:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Cottsie,
if your coming down the Coast Road heading for the Bell's,remember its market day @ Coed-Mawr,and the tail back can be
long.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah i thought of that but it will be past 12 so shouldn't be too bad, anyway a row of TT's will give the punters some quality to look at rather than the crap they have just bought :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The only day I could do would be the 9th December but not promising as I have regular clients on Sundays :?


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

sun 18th nov is ok to.

just trying to give you guys more choice!

the pub does sunday lunch and only need a few days notice.


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

Count me in, subject to date, but Sundays are usually good for me! 

1, me cottsie 
2, rballtt 
3, les 
4, godzilla 
5, dave c 
6, roadhog 
7, dani A3DFU 
8, john h 
9, TT_kid


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

PLEASE DONT'T BE DISSAPOINTED IT THIS DOES'NT TAKE OFF!!!!!

It can only happen if most people can agree on 1 date:

sun 4th nov
sun 18th nov
sun 2nd dec
sun 9th dec


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi coTTsie,
I will go with November. Would you be so kind as to pop me on you list please as I am a bit of an IT wally! :?


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

1, me cottsie 
2, rballtt 
3, les 
4, godzilla 
5, dave c 
6, roadhog 
7, dani A3DFU 
8, john h 
9, TT_kid
10, TT4PJ


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

Done this flier for the neighbours!

POSSIBLY ANOTHER 6 BUT TO SOME ITS JUST ANOTHER CAR :?









*NORTH WALES TT CRUISE SUNDAY____NOV DEC

IF YOU FANCY A SUNDAY DRIVE OUT WITH FELLOW TT ENTHUSIASTS THEN PLEASE COME ALONG

MEETING POINT: CHESTER GREYHOUND PARK OPPOSITE HALFORDS APPROX 10.30am

ROUTE: WE WILL FOLLOW THE COAST ROAD TO PRESTATYN RHYL THEN OVER THE DENBIGH MOORS TO LLAY RESERVOIR (photos) THEN DOWN TO LLANGOLLEN AND BACK HOME

APPROX 4HRS TOTAL

SUNDAY LUNCH: THIS WILL BE AVILABLE TO ALL IF INTERESTED AT APPROX 12NOON AT THE BELLS OF ST MARY NR PRESTATYN

PLEASE CONTACT PETE ON 01244 ****** OR [email protected] IF INTERESTED SO I HAVE AN IDEA OF NUMBERS

THE MORE THE MERRIER!!!!![/*


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

*Right, decided on 11th of november, although not on the date list b4 things have changed. also won't clash with xmas works doo's and bad heads 

please do your best to get along as i really want this to work.

if anyone has walki talkies i could lend on the day that would be great.

i'm currently having probs marking out the route for you to see as my photoshop is c,put with xp but look on a map for now and the places i've mentioned.*

pete


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

who's up for it then, c'mon

put fliers through local doors and not one reply as yet!

if there's less than 5/6 of us i'll not bother :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> who's up for it then, c'mon
> 
> put fliers through local doors and not one reply as yet!
> 
> if there's less than 5/6 of us i'll not bother :?


It can be a lot of fun even if there're only 3 or 4 of you 8)

I won't be able to commit myself until after this weekend -that's when I've sorted next week's diary :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

coTTsie said:


> who's up for it then, c'mon
> 
> put fliers through local doors and not one reply as yet!
> 
> if there's less than 5/6 of us i'll not bother :?


Hiya,
Don't you go not bothering if there is only a few of us. I have kept mine on the road for this. It's normally tucked up for the winter by now.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Don't you go not bothering if there is only a few of us. I have kept mine on the road for this. It's normally tucked up for the winter by now.


whooooo hooo, its still on then. i don't mind honest, i just didn't want some folk driving vast miles to a poor turn out.

if peeps are watching this post can you please confirm if you can come by friday next week, ta!!!!


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ie=UTF8&ll=53.119581,-3.058319&spn=0.533238,1.282654&z=10&om=1

check the link, not the best map but follow these:

1,CHESTER
2,SHOTTON
3,FLINT
4,PRESTATYN (lunch just befor)
5,RHYL
6,ABERGELE
7,LLANSANNAN
8,LLAY RESERVOIR
9,A5 TO CORWEN THEN LLANGOLLEN

FROM HERE GUYS COMING FROM THE MIDS CAN CARRY ON DOWN THE A5 WHILE OTHERS CAN HEAD NORTH BACK HOME!

PETE!!!


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

PM'd those showing an interest but anyone else wanna tag along.

1 wk to go :?


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

11th is fine with me!

Iâ€™ve not been receiving email updates from the forum for some reason!? I will keep checking back this weekâ€¦ I guess you will put a list of names up when you have heard back from people.

Fingers crossed thereâ€™s enough interest!

Cheers

Matt


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tt_kid said:


> Iâ€™ve not been receiving email updates from the forum for some reason!? Cheers
> 
> Matt


I hardly get any either. I guess that Jae is doing updates to the forum?


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Boo!! Can't make the 11th!!


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

*Right, i've (5-6) who are 80-90% coming so anyone else who don't want to travel big miles down to s,wales then come join us!

open to all 

the food venue may have changed but all will be revealed but nothing expensive :wink:

wish i'd picked another date now but you can't please everyone.....

if you need my mobile then just PM me.

C'MON ON, GET YOUR NAME DOWN 

pete!*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in replying. I'll be along to Greyhound park at 10:30am on Sunday. See you then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying. I'll be along to Greyhound park at 10:30am on Sunday. See you then


Me too [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

*UPDATE SO FAR!!!

STILL ON FOR SUNDAY 11th AND THE SAME ROUTE. THE ONLY CHANGE IS THE FOOD VENUE WHICH IS NOW THE "EAGLE & CHILD" Nr PRESTATYN AND RECOMMENDED BY "Roadhog" 

STARTERS 
Soup of the Day 
Prawn Cocktail 
Trio of Toasted Garlic Bread 
Egg Mayonnaise

MAINS 
Chicken Breast 
Traditional Roast Beef 
Roast Lamb 
Pork Loin with apple gravy. 
Half Gammon, egg, pineapple, chips & veg. 
Breaded Plaice 
Deep Fried Battered Haddock 
Nut Roast Slice Dinner 
Vegetable Curry

SWEETS 
Apple Pie with Custard or Ice Cream 
Chocolate or Strawberry Sundae 
Traditional Pancakes 
Banana Split 
Trio of Ice Cream 
Hot Ginger Cake & Custard

Main - Â£6.75 
2 Course - Â£8.75 
3 Course - Â£10.75

LIST OF TT's COMING SO FAR :wink:

1, MYSELF
2, CLAIRE "friend with 3.2 roadster"
3, LES
4, A3DFU
5, JOHN-H
6, ROADHOG
7, TT STEVE
8, DAVE C
9, GODZILLA?
10, TT-KID
11, TT4PJ

I may have a couple off my estate too, had no replies but they/some may turn up.*

PETE!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,
we're having a South Wales meet on the same day 8) http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=100238

:idea: :idea: *Thought for the future *, why not do a North meets South Wales cruise / meet 

Meet up half way 8)

Have a good day on Sunday 

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Mark,
How dose April grab you. We could have a nice spring day for it then! 8)
As for Sunday 11th I will be in Chester


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

coTTsie said:


> *UPDATE SO FAR!!!
> 
> STILL ON FOR SUNDAY 11th AND THE SAME ROUTE. THE ONLY CHANGE IS THE FOOD VENUE WHICH IS NOW THE "EAGLE & CHILD" Nr PRESTATYN AND RECOMMENDED BY "Roadhog"
> 
> ...


I can also recommend the The Eagle & Child !!
Enjoy the day.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

My first TT run, looking forward to meeting all you guys and of course, lunch in the pub! I'm meeting up with Phill at RAF Cosford at 9.30.

Steve (TTsteve)


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

NICE ONE STEVE!!!

LIST OF TT's COMING SO FAR :wink:

1, MYSELF
2, CLAIRE "friend with 3.2 roadster"
3, LES
4, A3DFU
5, JOHN-H
6, ROADHOG
7, TT STEVE
8, DAVE C
9, GODZILLA?
10, TT-KID
11, TT4P
12, MATT B?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Put me down mate. Think its me + 1...

Need to arrange to meet up with Phill but we live fairly close


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Guys just wondered how many of you are bringing wives / gfs etc? Ill follow the majority not fussed either way :?


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i was bringing the wife but she's dog walking in dellamere forest now with friends. my mate paul may tag along!

for those who are coming can you just confirm if its just yourself or friend/partner. just so i can pre book seating for sunday lunch.

ta pete!


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Hark said:


> Guys just wondered how many of you are bringing wives / gfs etc? Ill follow the majority not fussed either way :?


I'm between girlfriends as they say, so aint got any choice; I'll be coming on me todd!


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Solo, no distractions


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Jackie is busy getting bits sorted for a teaching class she has booked next Thursday. However, she has promised to be with us on the spring jaunt! So it's just the one for lunch.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

She doesnt really 'get' the whole TT thing to be honest. Especially talking on here. Also sure ill be the youngest there and not sur eif that bothers her -_-

Know how they are


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I will be flying solo for a change no back seat driver :roll:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Hi Les, maybe we wont get lost this time 

PS. Pete will need to know if you need food :?: Could others also please
confirm ASAP.

Just a reminder, as it can get quite busy

Cottsie hope you don't mind me jumping in with that :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll try to be John's passenger 
Apart from that I'm solo :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Stuff it then Ill be a brave boy and come on my own 

Will explain to other half tomoz, really dont think she'll care lol


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

*no probs, i got a good idea now, they are flexible "give take" 2 or 3 peeps!

1, MYSELF +1..................YES
2, CLAIRE "3.2 roadster" NO GO!
3, LES............................YES
4, A3DFU........................YES
5, JOHN-H.......................YES
6, ROADHOG...................YES
7, TT STEVE....................YES
8, DAVE C.......................YES
9, GODZILLA?..................POSS
10, TT-KID......................YES
11, TT4PJ........................YES

NOT A BAD TURNOUT IS IT :wink:

may be more and i'm sure they can accommodate, if not they'll have to eat from the doggy bag 

pete!

*[/b]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Roadhog said:


> Hi Les, maybe we wont get lost this time


Didnt get lost, just took a detour thats all :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you have a post code for my satnav cos I cant find one? :?


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Post code for where Les.......


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Hi Les,

Post code for the Eagle & Child in Gwaenysgor is :- LL18 6EP

PM if you need any more info.

Cheers,Pete


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Roadhog said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Post code for the Eagle & Child in Gwaenysgor is :- LL18 6EP
> 
> ...


Nooo post code for the meeting place Pete. :?


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Les,

Chester Audi, Sealand Rd, CH1 4LS

Do not get lost :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Dan-daddle-an-daddle-an-daddle-an gallup gallup gallup ... Wow boy.... screech.

CH1 4QG Les  ..... Oh bugger too late 

Giddey up ... gallup gallup gallup dan-daddle-an-daddle-an-daddle-an ...


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

John, just happened to have a large bill to hand


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Roadhog said:


> John, just happened to have a large bill to hand


Actually, wasn't Halfords's car park the one?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> > John, just happened to have a large bill to hand
> ...


Hence the confusion and request for the post code :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well you've got both Chester Audi and Halfords now Les. Chester Audi car park is always full of cars (most of them for sale) and only small so I'd go for Halfords. The two places are staring each other across the road 100m apart, so if you end up at Chester Audi Les, one of us can pop across and lead you back over through the traffic lights.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

halfords opposite chester audi :lol:

halfords have BIG orange and black livery on their building, bugger if your color blind tho :?

just ask a passer by, thing is at that time in the morning you may not get the answer you want :lol:

* IF PARKING IS TIGHT OUTSIDE HALFORDS DUE TO XMAS SHOPPING I MAY PARK IN THE FAR CORNER OPPOSITE "NEXT" YOU CAN'T MISS IT SO DON'T PANIC!!!!!!*


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

thats a point, is NEXT still there. that long since i been


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Well you've got both Chester Audi and Halfords now Les. Chester Audi car park is always full of cars (most of them for sale) and only small so I'd go for Halfords. The two places are staring each other across the road 100m apart, so if you end up at Chester Audi Les, one of us can pop across and lead you back over through the traffic lights.


Don't you doctor who me John :evil: One assumes you will be arriving in the Tradis but if so in what year????


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Yep,spot on.

Halfords car park is opposit Audi,each side of the road must have
different post codes.

Cheers


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Hate to admit this but I am colour blind on green and orange.
I can tell the difference though between A and H. 
Looking forward to seeing you all. 8) 
Les, I have the 50p I owe you for lending me your cellphone at Donnington. :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Well you've got both Chester Audi and Halfords now Les. Chester Audi car park is always full of cars (most of them for sale) and only small so I'd go for Halfords. The two places are staring each other across the road 100m apart, so if you end up at Chester Audi Les, one of us can pop across and lead you back over through the traffic lights.
> ...


What's a "Tradis" Les? Is that one of these pop groups one hears about?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Tradis is a trade cash and carry chain up north!


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Dr Who.............Telephone box :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I know, I was only winding Les up  Actually maybe I should turn up in my Tardis? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Will someone remind me to put the radios on charge tonight :roll:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Dani...DO NOT FORGET to put the radios on charge tonight


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Roadhog said:


> Dani...DO NOT FORGET to put the radios on charge tonight


I was just about to say that :lol:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

"Great minds think alike" :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Roadhog said:


> Dani...DO NOT FORGET to put the radios on charge tonight


Why are you telling me to forget about the radios  
[the unconsious mind does not register the word "not" :wink: ]

O.K. I remember to put the radios on charge tonight. In fact, I do it now.

Done


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> > Dani...DO NOT FORGET to put the radios on charge tonight
> ...


Your psychology ties me in . . . . .


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya, 
Have been in touch with our West Midlands guy's and will see you in the morning Cottsie. Will have Hark and TTsteve with me.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

nice one phill,

not a massive turn out but enough, +1 extra if dani brings A3DFU


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Roadhog said:
> ...


It's actually Milton Ericson's hypnotic language patterns :-*



coTTsie said:


> nice one phill,
> 
> not a massive turn out but enough, +1 extra if dani brings A3DFU


Well, A3DFU is an old lady now (150k + miles) so she'll miss out on that.
However, I'll be there


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ... Well, A3DFU is an old lady now (150k + miles) so she'll miss out on that.
> However, I'll be there


What rot - it's still an awesome beast :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ... Well, A3DFU is an old lady now (150k + miles) so she'll miss out on that.
> ...


Yeah, especially when I have lead in my right foot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

A3DFU not coming :-(

dani, i know you've had lots of reminders to put the walkie talkies on charge,

*BUT DON'T FORGET TO BRING EM :lol: :lol: :lol: *


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> A3DFU not coming :-(
> 
> dani, i know you've had *lost* of reminders to put the walkie talkies on charge,
> 
> *BUT DON'T FORGET TO BRING EM :lol: :lol: :lol: *


It's o.k. Pete: I haven't lost anything :wink:

And I will *REMEMBER *to bring the radios, which are charging since some time now 8)


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

*the pub grub is sorted as too is the route, although some of it i have never driven "but i do know my left and right :lol: "

Dani, you beat me to it, lost/lots typo error. only had 2 cans so not p****d :lol:

lookin fwd to it, remember meet 10.30 *

pete!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Way way to early to be getting up on a Sunday....hope Im more awake later....hate early starts :twisted:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

your up, thats the main thing :lol:

looks a bit gloomy with damp roads at the mo but just seen the weather and may dry up with odd shower.

there will be car washes if some of you need a hose down, im sure i will. hate dirty cars :?

see you all soon, pete!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

coTTsie said:


> your up, thats the main thing :lol:
> 
> looks a bit gloomy with damp roads at the mo but just seen the weather and may dry up with odd shower.
> 
> ...


Morning Pete,
Have you any idea the state of my new rims are going to be in by tonight!! :? 
Who's bright idea was this thing anyway. :roll:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

hi phill, bring a rag or two with ya! if your pads are anything like mine you'll be cleaning them everytime you stop :lol:

i do 12mile round trip to work n back and they need doing everytime, but then i hate seeing brake dust :?

they look ace :wink:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm up! Just had me oatiflakes and I'll be setting out to meet Phill and Hark at Cosford soon. See all you guys at Chester. Looks a nice day!

TTSteve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Where's the coffee? [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi guys, That was a great day! thanks to Cottsie and Phil for pulling it all together. Here's a snap or two from my phone camera - low res I'm afraid. Anyway, thanks again, my first cruise done!


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Pete great day! Plenty of U-turns  all part of the fun!

Here are my pics from the day:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=68677&l=9c10b&id=602165787

Good turn out despite the weather!

Cheers everyone

Matt


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like you all had a good day - just like the S.wales Meet


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Good job Matt

Guys I wont bother uploading mine cos to be honest there the same as Matts above plus he took way more than me.

Very good day many thanks to Pete for organising it. Will def do it again maybe in the sunshine next time? 

Also thanks to Phil for meeting up with me (Despite the fact that he drove in to the back of me before we even met :? ) Lucky no damage could have been a far worse day :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Gutted I couldn't go.  Give us a shout when you do it again!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Good job Matt
> 
> Guys I wont bother uploading mine cos to be honest there the same as Matts above plus he took way more than me.
> 
> ...


Hiya,
I was hoping that wouldn't get a mention. Having said that it was only a kiss. Belive me, you will get lots of laughs about it. I don't think I will ever live it down.


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Hi Pete, cheers for organising the meet, a great day 

Excellent lunch,good company,good roads,most enjoyable

Hope all arrived home safe & sound

Happy TTing
Pete,

PS.Les that space ship u were talking too,has now landed :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

LOL

Sorry mate but had to be done.... When I saw you rolling I thought hes gonna stop....hes gonna stop....surely hes gonna stop then like WHAT THE F***!

Thought the day was over there and then but no harm done so no worries. Look back and laugh :wink: You reckon your bumper will polish out ok?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry mate but had to be done.... When I saw you rolling I thought hes gonna stop....hes gonna stop....surely hes gonna stop then like WHAT THE F***!
> 
> Thought the day was over there and then but no harm done so no worries. Look back and laugh :wink: You reckon your bumper will polish out ok?


STOP! Please don't tell them anymore details. :? 
I can hear the gossip from here!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

You quoting it wont help :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cheers Pete and thanks for the day and organisation Just one thing, do try and get the weather righyt next time  . BTW I had known it was a mystery tour like a coach ride from Rhyl :lol: Phill you didn't ??? You never did?? How could you??? I know some people think the brakes on the TT are *&%Â£$* but come on surely you know where the handbrake is :? Mind you I always thought the roadster looked a bit like a dodgem car :lol: but you had no need to go out and prove it.  l


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

*well what can i say :roll:

great day had by all i think, apart from the dead end and the upside down map :wink:

can i just thank everyone:

dani
MATT..TTKID.........3.2COUPE
DAVE C................225COUPE
PETE....................3.2COUPE BUDGIE YELLOW :wink: 
PHIL....................3.2ROADSTER 
TTSTEVE..............225COUPE
LES......................225COUPE
JOHN H.................225COUPE
MATT..HARK..........225COUPE
Including MYSELF.................225COUPE for a great day out and obviously not possible without you. shame about the weather but it did brighten up a bit.

sorry with the mix up at Llangollen when i turned off, i expected others to follow but those heading straight back to the midlands may have ticed you with them. at least you all got back ok.

thanks :wink: pete!

ps, i'll wait to see what gets posted pic wise rather than repeat. although i have some good pics coming from my mate paul but his phone went dead on transfering pics.

Untill the next time, wasn't that bad was it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Some of my pic's.
























http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f86/l ... G_1534.jpg


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

and


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

my phone pics :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Some nice pics mate, like the one of phils car with background (after he moved his coat)

Thanks for the pic of me looking like a prat jumping to his death on top that wall. On a second look it looks like some small midget is walking over petes car


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Jeeze, theres some wally useing my near/side mirror as a foothold :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hark said:


> .... On a second look it looks like some small midget is walking over petes car


I thought the perspective didn't look right :wink:

Thanks for a great day out - it might have been a little wet but I've seen wetter - and what the heck it was fun - especially that climb up the hill with the twistie 180s.

Nice to meet you all again  .










. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . *Go West young man!*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for organizing a great day out, Pete and sorting a hillclimb too 

And also thanks to you, John, for having me as your passenger. I think I saw more of the [smiley=sunny.gif] than anyone else 8)

Looking forward to the next cruise already


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

glad u all had a good time, always a bit of a worry when its your 1st time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

When you do your next cruise, can we please finish at 
_The Wheatsheaf Inn_ in Betws-Yn-Rhos, Abergele 

That's where John and I went to after yesterday's cruise. The food is fantastic and the restaurant is very comfortable [smiley=chef.gif] 
Plus the roads around there are greaTT for cruising


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

OH DEAR,....very nearly peeled off when you did,but was in day dreaming
mode & missed the turn  ended up with a bacon butty & a mug of tea,was nice tho 

Second thoughts,you would have brow beaten me into joining the TTOC


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb22 ... 044932.flv

Short Vid.nothing to get excited about :roll:

Back to the drawing board,it does not seem to work.

Well it do but don't :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Roadhog said:


> Second thoughts,you would have brow beaten me into joining the TTOC


I sure would have done :twisted: 
So, have you joined the TTOC then 

Btw, nice video Pete


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, good video of my backside Pete  . Brought it all back to me


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice vid, loved the camera set up. Why no sound? Would love to hear the v6 in the background


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Sorry the video is just a snippet, the actual tme should be about 35mins

will have to break it down,as photo/bucket will not allow me to upload it

in its present form. :evil:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Matt.

not sure if it was yourself that asked about the camera mount ?

they are available from...www.b-hague.co.uk

total cost inc postage is Â£86.45.... SM1 Suction Mount.

They also do a headrest mount for around Â£38

Hope this helps,whoever asked

Happy TTing
Pete


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Was the other Matt I think but I did like it, nice bit of kit.


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep was me who asked about the camera mount!

Canâ€™t get over how stable the picture is! Excellent work Pete! You need to get into video editing now and add a sound track! 

I will certainly look into one of those if my France trip comes off next year 8)

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb22 ... =Part2.flv
Some more clips of the cruise ^above. a bit tail end charlie,but you can
see where youve been. Think I must have been in day-dream mode.any way up there if you wish to see  The clips are Part 1-2-3-4-5
http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb22 ... =Part2.flv
Happy & Safe TTing
Pete.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Roadhog said:


> http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb228/Roadhog_01/?action=view&current=Part2.flv
> Some more clips of the cruise ^above. a bit tail end charlie,but you can
> see where youve been. Think I must have been in day-dream mode.any way up there if you wish to see  The clips are Part 1-2-3-4-5
> http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb22 ... =Part2.flv
> ...


Pete, they're great clips. Strangely, one of the incidents that sticks in my mind was a group of young lads in a village who were so enthrauled at the sight of 9 TTs passing through, their faces were a picture. To me, that was a fond memory that I'll never forget, but watching your vid - there they are!

As I say, I think the vids are fine, but as a former keen amateur photographer, if you want a 'closer' feel, then try a longer lens (as opposed to a wide angle). That will cut out a little of the countryside, but it will take you closer to the car in front , with a greater feeling of speed as the hedgerows zoom by, and bends are negotiated.

Nice one Pete!


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

TTsteve, thanks for comments & tip,will have a play and fine tune.

Not had the setup that long so still on a learning curve  Hope to have

it perfected for the Yorkshire cruise,and yes i remember the children jumping up & down with glee & one was busy taking pictures.

Regards,
Pete.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks like you enjoyed your day as much as we southerners did. 

The video clips are great, let's hope to get even more TTs in a line if we can organise an all-Wales/Midlands cruise for next year.

Seeing the kids reaction was funny but just before that, wasn't it sad to see a lonely TT parked up at the side of the road while all its friends were out playing!


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Major Problem said:


> Looks like you enjoyed your day as much as we southerners did.
> 
> Yep nice day, looking at your pictures the weather god was a little kinder,some tasty cars on show there.
> 
> ...


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Roadhog said:


> Major Problem said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you enjoyed your day as much as we southerners did.
> ...


Hiya all
Just to let you all know, Mark (south Wales rep) and I are planing a get together for the spring of next year. will post details as soon as they are sorted out. 8)


----------

